# Model Mayhem/Pin up/Halloween/NSFW/CC please!



## SabrinaO (Oct 11, 2011)

So this was my first model mayhem shoot and i was nervous because i didn't want her to know how inexperienced I am. Well.. come to find out she was nervous too.. even though shes been on hundreds of shoots  Anyways please CC. I think I FINALLY got the hang of shooting on black backgrounds but I didn't want these super black because I don't have a hairlight. 

1






2






3





4





5





6





7


----------



## MissCream (Oct 11, 2011)

Love the purple backdrop!


----------



## SabrinaO (Oct 11, 2011)

MissCream said:


> Love the purple backdrop!



Thanks! It was my first time using it. I love it too


----------



## Overread (Oct 11, 2011)

*moving to People Gallery*
Remember Beyond the Basics is not a gallery subsection on the site


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 12, 2011)

Well done Sabrina.  A lot of positive things going on with these photos.  Now get yourself a couple more lights so that you can start to experiment with hair/accent/kicker/rim lighting.


----------



## SituationNormal (Oct 12, 2011)

Love the pose in number 8. All are nice, but there is something about number 8 that makes it difficult to look away.


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 12, 2011)

cute set. I like #3 the best! :thumbup:


----------



## robitussin217 (Oct 14, 2011)

3 and 7 are my favorites!


----------



## cnutco (Oct 14, 2011)

Very nice indeed!  This shoot turned out very nice.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SabrinaO (Oct 16, 2011)

WOW... thanks all! I appreciate your comments! Big Mike.. I bought a shoe attachment for my sb600 to work with my alien bees. So now ill have a hairlight. I can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## gsgary (Oct 16, 2011)

SabrinaO said:


> WOW... thanks all! I appreciate your comments! Big Mike.. I bought a shoe attachment for my sb600 to work with my alien bees. So now ill have a hairlight. I can't wait for it to get here!



Get yourself some cinefoil and make a snoot for your sb600, Nice shots the black background will be much better with a light from behind for hair or rim light


----------



## SabrinaO (Oct 16, 2011)

gsgary said:


> SabrinaO said:
> 
> 
> > WOW... thanks all! I appreciate your comments! Big Mike.. I bought a shoe attachment for my sb600 to work with my alien bees. So now ill have a hairlight. I can't wait for it to get here!
> ...



I made a grid snoot with black straws a long time ago. What is cinefoil? I love diy projects.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 16, 2011)

SabrinaO said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > SabrinaO said:
> ...


----------



## Kerbouchard (Oct 16, 2011)

Most of the posing is pretty bad.  Did you just let her do her thing or did you direct her?

A plus sized model should never be photographed with her shoulders square to the camera...ever.

It's a little sad to see the comments that you got on this thread.  It's like we have a bunch of 16 year old boys on this forum.

The lighting is very flat and didn't really help out your subject.  Better use of light direction and shadows would have helped present your model in a better light.  The posing really needs to be better directed.


----------



## SabrinaO (Oct 16, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> Most of the posing is pretty bad.  Did you just let her do her thing or did you direct her?
> 
> A plus sized model should never be photographed with her shoulders square to the camera...ever.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kerbouchard (Oct 16, 2011)

SabrinaO said:


> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the posing is pretty bad.  Did you just let her do her thing or did you direct her?
> ...



A sexy wink as a response?  Next time I won't bother.


----------



## SabrinaO (Oct 17, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> SabrinaO said:
> 
> 
> > Kerbouchard said:
> ...



I wasn't even going to respond to you... because you didn't have to be SOO rude about it. Of course I directed her but... you know what.....I'm not going to explain anything more to you. Thanks for your opinion. What i'm really upset about is that you called her PLUS SIZE!!! WHAT?!


----------



## MTVision (Oct 17, 2011)

SabrinaO said:
			
		

> I wasn't even going to respond to you... because you didn't have to be SOO rude about it. Of course I directed her but... you know what.....I'm not going to explain anything more to you. Thanks for your opinion. What i'm really upset about is that you called her PLUS SIZE!!! WHAT?!



I don't think she's plus sized at all. But, in the "modeling" world anything above a size 4 is considered plus size so maybe that is what he meant. In the real world she isn't plus sized but I guess anyone who isn't stick thin would be considered a plus sized model! Sad, but true.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Oct 17, 2011)

SabrinaO said:


> I wasn't even going to respond to you... because you didn't have to be SOO rude about it. Of course I directed her but... you know what.....I'm not going to explain anything more to you. Thanks for your opinion. What i'm really upset about is that you called her PLUS SIZE!!! WHAT?!



Classic examples of a linebacker pose...Perhaps, you won't find it as offensive coming from somebody else.

Photography Poses - Immediately Improve Your Photographs!


----------



## heroes19 (Oct 19, 2011)

Model's pose is not bad with attractive eyes contact. The control of the flash and exposure just right. Good Job.


----------

